# DBS Forums Threads-Please ban.



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:rant: I am getting a bit fed up about complaint posts about DBS Forums and how they run it. Whining about how another person runs their forum on this forum really does no good. If someone doesn't like how a fourm is run, they can comment in the "Talk To The Admins" forum or they can stop visiting that forum. 

(Just for the record, I had complained about a moderator on the DBS Forums about a post in the PVR forum, stated that I disagreed with the way he stated his opinion without disagreeing with the post. The moderator in question realized the error.)

And, FYI, I like how the mods and members have made this place a friendly place. Any disagreements are friendly (i.e. Kings vs. Lakers in Sports).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up. 

The thread has been moved to it's appropriate forum where it will get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The one thing I hate seeing are complaints about DBSForums being posted. And youre right it does no good complaining about another board here, I just wish others would realize the same thing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Why can't we all just get along?


Cousin Rodney, is that you?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Just for the records I would rather not see the posts but I would rather not go down the road of "banning" them either.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

I think we all do realize that such postings do no good as far as changing anything, but they do help the frustrated/upset posters to vent a little and then feel better.  Allow them that much, and let's all be thankful for DBSTalk.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lurker _
> *I think we all do realize that such postings do no good as far as changing anything, but they do help the frustrated/upset posters to vent a little and then feel better.  Allow them that much, and let's all be thankful for DBSTalk. *


AGREED....

Let`s be VERY thankful for this place for without it other DBS boards on the net would be pompas, boring, overmoderated and sluggishly full of mundane trarp..... not to mention locks ... plently of locks :lol:


----------

